# NOTICE: Please read and contact your Senators!!



## TampaSsgt (Apr 3, 2008)

We ALL need to act on this!! Contact your Senators today!!

Vitter To Introduce Concealed Carry Reciprocity

Gun Owners of America E-Mail Alert
8001 Forbes Place, Suite 102, Springfield, VA 22151
Phone: 703-321-8585 / FAX: 703-321-8408
http://www.gunowners.org/

Wednesday, June 18, 2008

Senator David Vitter (R-LA) is planning to introduce a concealed carry reciprocity bill next week.

Senator Vitter had been working closely with Gun Owners of America to draft and file a reciprocity amendment a few weeks ago, but that amendment, unfortunately, never saw the light of day -- thanks to powerful opponents inside the Senate.

However, Sen. Vitter has continued undaunted and last week sent a Dear Colleague letter to his fellow senators, asking them to cosponsor his forthcoming bill, the "Respecting States Rights and Concealed Carry Reciprocity Act."

The Vitter bill treats concealed carry permits much the same as drivers' licenses, where one state's license is recognized in all other states.

In addressing the matter of reciprocity, the first concern of GOA and Sen. Vitter is that it be done constitutionally and that it respects states' rights.

Unlike another senate reciprocity measure, S. 388, Vitter's bill does not establish "national standards" for concealed carry. It simply says that states that allow concealed carry must recognize the CCW permits of other states.

Vitter's bill also respects the rights of states that allow concealed carry without a permit. Citizens of Vermont and non-license holders in Alaska are allowed to carry concealed without a permit. Under the Vitter bill, these states would be recognized in the same manner as states that do issue permits.

States that do not allow concealed carry at all are not forced, under the Vitter bill, to recognize out-of-state permits. There are currently two such states, Illinois and Wisconsin. While it is deplorable that these states refuse to trust their citizens with firearms, this is an issue that has to be dealt with at the state level.

Citizens should not be forced to sacrifice their right to self-defense at the state line. The Vitter bill will allow more Americans to defend themselves away from their home state.

Action: Please urge your two Senators to become original cosponsors of the Vitter "Respecting States Rights and Concealed Carry Reciprocity Act." 

You can visit the Gun Owners Legislative Action Center at:

http://www.gunowners.org/activism.htm

to send your Senators the pre-written e-mail message below.

----- Prewritten letter -----

Dear Senator,

Senator David Vitter is planning to introduce a concealed carry reciprocity bill next week.

The bill, the "Respecting States Rights and Concealed Carry Reciprocity Act," will allow citizens who are permitted to carry concealed in their home state, to carry in all states that allow concealed carry.

This bill does not establish national concealed carry standards, but takes a sound constitutional approach that respects states' rights.

I urge you to contact Senator Vitter and become an original cosponsor of this legislation.

Sincerely,


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

1st thing tomorrow.:smt1099


----------

